# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Quelques interrogations sur le Supersampling et globalement les réglages d'un quest

## Lady Gheduk

Hello,

j'ai quelques interrogations de noob sur le fonctionnement du supersampling. Je vois 3 endroits ou on peut le modifier : 

1 -Le jeu lui même que ce soit par un menu ou dans un ini. 
2-Steam vr de manière globale
3-SteamVr au périmètre du jeu.

Concernant Steamvr, que signifient les x% au périmètre du jeu ? x% de 1 ou x% d'une valeur déjà augmentée dans le périmètre SteamVr global ?.  En d'autres termes,Si Steam estime que ma machine autorise un ss par défaut de 150 %,le choix que je vais faire pour le jeu va t'il remplacer la valeur globale ou la multiplier ?. 
Même souci concernant le réglage de ss dans le jeu lui même, remplace t'il celui de steam, est il remplacé par celui de steam ou bien sont ils tous dépendants les uns des autres?

Enfin, Steam reconnait mon quest comment étant un rift s, quelle résolution native est prise en compte dans ce cas, celle du quest ou d'un rift S ?.

Sur les réglages : j'ai acheté Moss, c'est mimi tout plein mais assez flou au global. en revanche, si je me penche vers le petit perso alors, outre le fait d'avoir envie de lui faire un bisou, je réalise que les graphismes sont fins, clairs et détaillés.  J'ai la sensation que la zone de netteté est beaucoup trop restreinte, n'est il pas possible d'obtenir un niveau de détail plus fins pour tout ce qui va au delà d'un grain de beauté sur mon nez ?.  

pour précision, je joue avec l'oculus link béta

----------


## nodulle

Pour ceux qui ont un casque Oculus il y a également Oculus Tray Tool qui permet de changer le super-sampling. (Après est-ce que ça fonctionne bien avec le Quest ?) Il permet également d'accéder facilement aux outils de debug d'Oculus directement dans le casque et te permettra de savoir quel est la valeur de super-sampling actuellement paramétrée.

Mais sinon si le jeu propose l'option alors autant l'utiliser en priorité. Les valeurs ne se cumul/multiplie pas, il y en a une qui prend le pas sur les autres.

----------


## 564.3

Euh ouais c'est un peu le bordel les cascades d'option de supersampling.
Je ne connais pas les outils d'Oculus, mais sur SteamVR il y a une option globale puis une par application, qui se cumulent. La cible de rendu exacte est affichée, pour mieux comprendre ce qu'on fait.
S'il y a une option dans le jeu, je crois qu'elle prend le pas sur celles de SteamVR, mais je ne garantirais pas. J'ai toujours plutôt utilisé les options de SteamVR.

Et attention avec le Quest + Link, parce que l'image finale envoyée au Quest est plus petite que la résolution des écrans. Donc mettre un gros supersampling n'améliorera pas forcément grand chose. Enfin c'est compliqué, il faut tester.

Edit: voir leur doc à ce sujet, dont je parle dans le thread d'à coté https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12635523

----------


## Lady Gheduk

Ah je ne rêvais donc pas, les options se cumulent, pour Steam en tout cas.

Il y a bien un outil qui balance dans le casque une armée d'éléments techniques, dont le supersampling appliqué mais cet outil ne semble prendre en compte que ce qui concerne Steam. Je ne sais donc pas, en l'état de mes maigres compétences dans le domaine, le ss réellement appliqué en jeu.

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est pareil pour les WMR ? J'ai jamais touché à l'option globale sur Steam (d'ailleurs j'ai jamais compris comment elle était calculée, il me semble que la résolution proposée à 100% n'est pas celle de mon Lenovo) mais en général j'utilise l'option par appli.
Sur Euro Truck par exemple, je sais que l'option par appli de Steam VR se cumule avec celle dans le jeu.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pareil pour les WMR ? J'ai jamais touché à l'option globale sur Steam (d'ailleurs j'ai jamais compris comment elle était calculée, il me semble que la résolution proposée à 100% n'est pas celle de mon Lenovo) mais en général j'utilise l'option par appli.
> Sur Euro Truck par exemple, je sais que l'option par appli de Steam VR se cumule avec celle dans le jeu.


Bon, je suis allé chercher quelques refs à propos du supersampling dans SteamVR:

- l'option globale est ajustée par défaut selon le matos et une estimation de Valve
https://steamcommunity.com/games/250...38371528106606
On peut la changer si on n'est pas satisfait, et ça permet aussi d'afficher la résolution de la cible de rendu par œil pour vérifier.
100% = résolution par œil x 1.4 (pour que les pixels au centre soient 1:1 malgré la déformation optique)

- l'option par appli permet d'ajuster un pourcentage relatif au global
https://steamcommunity.com/games/250...14466483024186
Exemple: 50% au global, 200% dans l'appli = 100%, soit la résolution standard par œil x 1.4
La résolution de la cible de rendu par œil est affichée, pour bien comprendre où on en est

- l'appli récupère la cible de rendu souhaitée avec la fonction IVRSystem::GetRecommendedRenderTargetSize
https://github.com/ValveSoftware/ope...nderTargetSize
Typiquement cette info est utilisée telle quelle, mais rien n'empêche les devs de l'ignorer (casse gueule), ou ajouter une option d'ajustement supplémentaire.

Donc potentiellement tout se cumule, mais ça a l'air d'être le jeu qui a le dernier mot.

----------

